# I'm mad at Trek



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a 2013 Madone. I never thought the Bontrager brakes were that great. I went to put Shimano brake pads in the cartridge and the retention screw was so distorted that I had to replace both cartridge and pad. Then Trek themselves admit the rear brake under the bottom bracket is junk so they revise the chainstays on the 6 & 7 series 2014 Madones for better braking. If you have an older bike or a 5 series you are SOL. Now they have the brakes under recall. I haven't been able to use my Trek for three weeks waiting for the new parts. I have ordered up a set of Shimano brakes to replace the Bontragers and I have no doubt they will be much better. Any takers for the Bontragers?


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

I knew there was a reason I searched so hard for a 2012 SSL, with the rear brake in the regular place.

Bummer!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dougrocky123 said:


> I have a 2013 Madone. I never thought the Bontrager brakes were that great. I went to put Shimano brake pads in the cartridge and the retention screw was so distorted that I had to replace both cartridge and pad. Then Trek themselves admit the rear brake under the bottom bracket is junk so they revise the chainstays on the 6 & 7 series 2014 Madones for better braking. If you have an older bike or a 5 series you are SOL. Now they have the brakes under recall. I haven't been able to use my Trek for three weeks waiting for the new parts. I have ordered up a set of Shimano brakes to replace the Bontragers and I have no doubt they will be much better. Any takers for the Bontragers?


I was trying to figure out why they suddenly beefed up the chainstays on the 6 and 7 Series. That's a tough break man. Hopefully, they do something to make up for the lost time with your bike. I don't understand why they would leave the 2014 5 Series like that though if they are recalling the 2013s??? Maybe they found a simpler way to address the issue on the 2014 5 Series??? I reallly like the new Madone, but I am just not a fan of integrated brakes at this point. That might change if more people report positive experiences with the Shimano version. They should just give you all 6 Series frames as an apology IMHO.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Where are you hearing the rear brakes are under recall? To my knowledge its just the front. The shop I used to work for received new brakes in a week. I haven't had any issues with the brakes with my campy shifters. I do agree they are not as nice feeling as a shimano or campy standard brake. I have tried the shimano direct mount dura ace brakes and they are noticeably improved in the feel. 

Remember the 5 series is a Taiwan made frame. The beefed up driveside chainstay may offer better braking and ride feel, but I doubt anything worth the extra cost. Might of been mostly to distinguish the 5 from the 6 and 7. I haven't heard anyone that I know with 5 series have any issues with lack of brake power. My only issue were the stock brake pads and switched them out.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

"Might of been mostly to distinguish the 5 from the 6 and 7."

No, there was definitely something weird going on last year. They made the change in the middle of the release cycle as I recall and only made the change to the 6 and 7 Series. They were both originally just like the 5 in the chainstay area. Some thought it was to improve ride quality or lesses weight, but I am starting to hear more and more that it was about the braking. You could still be right that it doesn't make that much of a difference and isn't worth the extra dough once you adjust the brakes or get the Shimano calipers, but something went on.

First Ride Review: 2014 Trek Madone 7-Series Project One | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah you're right they were all the same mold and I do recall the braking issue comments. So one could speculate that the new chainstay design was not only a way to make the braking and ride quality better but doing it so without adding weight and cost. Where as with the 5 series the resolved the issue of braking by maybe adding more carbon plies, different layup or whatever, while at the same time making it slightly different from the top models. Personally I may upgrade to the EE direct mount brakes when released.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

The brake recall is about a defective cable attachment set up as I understand it. It may be only the front brake but you are warned to not ride the bike untill fixed. I bought the Ultegra level direct mount brakes and they are better than the Bontragers. The only downside is the Ultegra front brake does not totally cover the top front part of the fork and leaves a hole exposed.


----------



## CaliforniaRacer (Jan 6, 2014)

deleted


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

When an auto company comes out with a new design that has some irritating but not dangerous flaws do they offer a new car to those who bought the first version? 

There is a reason to not jump on the latest technology in the first year of production - and that is to not be a testing platform. It is a price you pay for wanting to ride the leading edge of development.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

CaliforniaRacer said:


> There is a Bontrager brake recall. The beefed up rear stays are a reaction to the wheel rub. Different issue. I returned my bike to Trek for warranty ($10,000.00 7.9 Madone). Trek sent back a big F.U. No return allowed. Their defective product is my problem. Sucker's warranty. Trek Sucks.


Isn't the wheel rub related to the brakes being relocated underneath though. Isn't that why it wasn't an issue on the 2012 and previous versions of the Madone which had standard brakes?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

CaliforniaRacer said:


> There is a Bontrager brake recall. The beefed up rear stays are a reaction to the wheel rub. Different issue. I returned my bike to Trek for warranty ($10,000.00 7.9 Madone). Trek sent back a big F.U. No return allowed. Their defective product is my problem. Sucker's warranty. Trek Sucks.


Wow, I sure hope there isn't any fallout from comments like these.


----------

